# TiVo TV



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Has TiVo considered integrating their hardware and software inside a TV rather than using a separate box?


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

It seems that BestBuy will start selling Dynax and Insignia brand TVs with some sort of Tivo built in. Unfortunately, this may cause problems with using a Home Theater system unless they have a way to route the signal out of the TV and back in...)

There is also the problem that if one part (TV, HDD, Tivo Power Supply, etc.) fails then you would have to sent it all out for repair. With the present setup you can still record season passes or whatever while you go buy/borrow/move/repair the dead TV. You can also upgrade to a bigger-better-faster-uberlaser-paperthin-2000" TV without buying a replacement Philips 14hour SDST Tivo. (oh, wait...)

Randy


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

The idea was conceived almost 5 years ago, but never made it to market (I don't think so).

http://www.cnet.com/4520-10602_1-5618990-1.html?tag=mncol;txt


----------

